# Fly Fishing South Florida Reds/Peas



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday, I was out in the park (everglades national park) with the homie Dan Decibel. We got on some nice tailing reds at every spot we tried. 


































Today, my buddy Warren wanted to get out and get some fish on his first fly combo. He picked up a Galvan T-8 and a TFO TiCrX. We got a bunch of peacock bass and some largemouth bass.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on the fly!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Everytime I see these photos, I hate your face that much more.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Everytime I see these photos, I hate your face that much more.


Lol 


Hey eric how bout one day i trade you a day of "epic snook fishing" for a day of reds and bones?
Either will be fine ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Everytime I see these photos, I hate your face that much more.
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


Let me know, dude.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't normally invite myself along, but can I come fish with you?


----------



## jahaiap (Oct 16, 2009)

what camera/lens combo were these taken with?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> what camera/lens combo were these taken with?


I'm not sure exactly which camera lens combination was used for which. 
We had a Canon 7D, Canon T3i, and a Nikon D3100. With an assortment of lens. I know a Sigma wide angle was used on some of the photo's, a 18-55mm Nikkor was too. I don't remember exactly which other Canon lens was used. 

The peacock bass ones were shot with an iPhone 5.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This was with the gopro!


----------



## jahaiap (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks, the first 4 pics are great


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats a great underwater pic!


----------

